

What is the best way to learn development on Android Platform? - anujkk

I am a web developer and have never developed any mobile application. I want to learn mobile application development on Android Platform. What is the best approach to learn android development? Also any good books or reference site will be helpful.
======
iamsidd2k7
There are tons of resource on Youtube. Search "Programming Android" and you
will find good videos.

From a high level view, what you ideally like to do 1\. Learn how to setup
dev. environment 2\. Learn what are activities and actions 3\. Learn basic UI
elements (buttons,radios) 4\. Learn advanced UI elements and how to customize
them (listviews) 5\. Learn about Location Manager, Audio

This would be good starting point. You can use Professional Android 2 book for
reference. Keep on creating more apps, use stackoverflow. I used to all the
time when I was getting weired bugs.

------
nextparadigms
Learn a bit of Java first if you don't know it. Try thenewboston's tutorials
on youtube. You can also find some Android tutorials on youtube.

Also go to anddev.org, androidsnippets.com and p-xr.com for code snippets.

I prefer learning with the video tutorials a lot more. It's too bad there
aren't too many of them right now, but you can find a couple of decent series
on Youtube. Do the projects in the same time with them. There are also several
books for beginners. Just google top android books for beginners, or something
like that.

------
lewispb
Start here! - [http://developer.android.com/resources/tutorials/hello-
world...](http://developer.android.com/resources/tutorials/hello-world.html)

------
rlawson
Don't rule out just writing a mobile web app - then you get Android and
iPhone. jquery mobile + phonegap are your friends!

